# For Sale: BNIB Penn Squall 12



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

For sale is a BNIB Penn Squall 12. It was purchased as a pair, and never got around to putting it on a rod. It has never even had line on it. Clamp, hardware, tool, paperwork and box all included. Asking $125. Please text Andrew @ 7five7-2six6-94zero4 for pics. Thanks.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

price drop, $115


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll take it. 
:fishing:


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Sold! I'll pm you when I ship it!


----------

